# Whats the BEST thermal paste for a GPU?



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2014)

Just as the title says, Whats the best of the BEST thermal paste one can buy, and WHERE?

Im getting an RMA MSI TVIV Gaming 290X next week and as from the last 2 RMS's I had to send back 2 due to temp's and quality problems in the Refurbished department 

So as normal, the paste is going to dry out and it's going to take 5-6 cleaning and many TP re-applies to get the temps under control.

Has any one used the liquid metal pro on a gpu?

If so how well does it work, and as always I welcome different pastes.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2014)

As long as it doesn't get on any caps, or aluminum it should be OK, and since most GPU's hang upside down I would imagine even if the caps are close to the die a smear of silicon grease on them and then liquid metal on the core and HS should be just fine. 


If you wanted to send me some I would try it on a card under water.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2014)

I've used AS5, MX2 and MX4... MX4 has been the best for me for CPU's and GPU's in all honesty. I'm sure liquid metal will do the trick as well...but seems too risky for what could amount to only a couple degrees...meh. 

A good application of about any decent thermal paste should be more than enough to get your temps under control imho.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2014)

I personally use MX4 but LM would probably word fantastic or any of the liquid TIMS to be honest the issue is as the others have mentioned is its reaction with the caps and transistors. it will literally destroy them. The copper and DIE will be fine howevver. I would hazard a guess that rubbing the caps/transistors with silicone will be fine (I have done this personally) my main issue is how the liquid TIM will react with it. Im assuming it will be fine. Best case scenario. Grab a tube ride it out for a week on stock paste with a crater of silicone on a spoon or something. squirt a tid bit of liquid TIM on it and let it sit. if its still their and fine with no degridation or reaction yank the stock TIM off and coat the caps enjoy your temps. Also report back so I know.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 7, 2014)

Generally all Arctic cooling thermalpaste are very best and high quality i use the MX2 for my liquid cooled waterblocks.

They are perfectly fine.

There are alot of good to very good  thermal grease out there but as mentioned before the differences are so little.

Do not use liquid metal or whatever on GPU's because you Mount them upside down generally.

The metal liquid will flow down and can do alot of damage or kill your GPU for overheating.


----------



## lukart (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea, artic cooling is good stuff! Just dont over apply it, if its too thick of a layer its actualy worst!


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Generally all Arctic cooling thermalpaste are very best and high quality i use the MX2 for my liquid cooled waterblocks.
> 
> They are perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


To flow completely out would require that air replace it, and considering the surface tension between the die and heat sink its next to impossible, also given that gravity is NOT pulling it out as it does to CPU dies which are mounted vertically the chances for it to evacuate the space from its effects is nonexistent, and lastly OP wants to know what is the BEST, not the best for you, or your incorrect assumptions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2014)

As5/cerameaque,mx2/3/4 are the ones id trust.


----------



## red_stapler (Nov 7, 2014)

Gelid GC Extreme hasn't been mentioned yet.  I'm really satisfied with the results on my 7950's cooler.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 7, 2014)

I used liquid metal ultra on my Gigabyte R9 290X. While the temps are pretty good(didn't test properly) taking that shit back of was a nightmare so I've switched back to using Artic cooling MX-2.
Here's a list of problems with CLU:
It's soaks/alloys with copper
It congeals leaving solid material all over the core
It's leaves a mess
Removing it creates a very fine very conductive dust that gets everywhere if you don't know about it
It's expensive
It's not that much better than MX-2


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 7, 2014)

I am using Arctic Ceramique 2 as of now CPU/GPU: (I am a noob, and it's not electrically conductive, so even if I mess up something outside I am safe- not pritty, but safe )

http://img.techpowerup.org/141107/IMG_0116.jpg 

As long as it's not absolute crap like this one, which I regret paying money to this day, I think you will be fine.

http://img.techpowerup.org/141107/IMG_0114copy.jpg 


http://img.techpowerup.org/141107/IMG_0115copy.jpg

I don't really believe the super-uber-paste effect on the temps. I mean from the "normal" brands, not like the one above. As I am looking at reviews, more often than not, it makes negligeble difference for me at least/ or the products I use.

In case you want to check out some paste spread techniques (I've refered to this before, but it's on topic, so I repost the link):

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 7, 2014)

Steevo said:


> To flow completely out would require that air replace it, and considering the surface tension between the die and heat sink its next to impossible, also given that gravity is NOT pulling it out as it does to CPU dies which are mounted vertically the chances for it to evacuate the space from its effects is nonexistent, and lastly OP wants to know what is the BEST, not the best for you, or your incorrect assumptions.





You completely forgot that there is HEAT between die and the heat sink generated by the GPU and i mean ALOT OF HEAT when you talk about GPUs .

The metal liquid will flow out because of the high temperatures that makes it liquify and can go completely out from the applied zone especially if is mounted vertically or upside down like all the GPU's ARE !!!

If you use metal liquid on a horizontally mounted motherboard like a test bench then its ok using liquid metal type thermal "grease" because the metal even if reaches high temps and liquify will stay there.

If you live where gravity not exist good for you then my martian fffrrriiiend.

Think twice before say to someone incorrect assumptions.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 7, 2014)

@Animalpak
I've used liquid metal. It does not flow freely even at high temps. I've used it mounted horizontally and vertical on both CPUs and GPUs and it hasn't flowed ever. If you thought about what you said for a little bit you'd understand that what you just said is bullshit.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2014)

any Arctic (non cooling, ie: AS5 ceram) are conductive so = GPU goes poof if something goes wrong (i remember someone having a GPU out of order due to a AS5 gone slime)



lZKoce said:


> I am using Arctic Ceramique 2 as of now CPU/GPU: (I am a noob, and it's not electrically conductive, so even if I mess up something outside I am safe- not pritty, but safe )


also Ceramique 2 non conductive? (not so sure about it on a second thought)

from Arctic themselves
"Electrical Insulator:
Céramique 2 does not contain any metal or other electrically conductive materials. It is a pure electrical insulator, neither electrically conductive nor capacitive."

indeed it seems non conductive but as they say contain no metal well or electrically condutive...

still from Arctic
"Tri-Linear Ceramic Content:
Like the original Céramique, Céramique 2 uses only ceramic fillers so it is neither electrically conductive nor capacitive. The tri-linear composite of aluminum oxide, zinc oxide and boron nitride allows the thinnest possible bond line with modern processors, heatsinks and electronics. Critically-sized particles and new ultra-high shear mixing techniques maximize Céramique 2's thermal performance and help maintain a stable homogenous suspension. This exclusive combination provides performance exceeding most metal based compounds."

afaik Zinc Oxide is a good semiconductor and has several favorable properties, including high electron mobility, tho the aluminium oxide is a electrical insulator

ok let's say the Arctic Ceramique is non conductive

i always use MX4 or Gelid GC Extreme (my new favorite atm) be it CPU or GPU

GC Extreme has a little something on it that make it special


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been using AS5 for a Long time, and never had any issues....Not to mention My temps on Air cooling are amazing. I understand that people fear it's "Electrical Conductivity", but seeing as how it is *NOT ELECTRICALLY CONDUCTIVE*, they should not worry. It *IS* however capacitive, but I've had it Lie across My GPU chip and come in contact with the PCB, and the GPU chip mount, and nothing happened.I do see that they cover they're asses in the disclaimer by stating "Slightly Capacitive" , but we ALL know how careful Companies need to be to cover they're asses from Legal action. Short of turning Your GPU's PCB into half of a Peanut butter Sandwich, with AS5 being the Peanut Butter, I wouldn't worry about using it too much.It's a VERY high Quality Product.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 7, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've been using AS5 for a Long time, and never had any issues....Not to mention My temps on Air cooling are amazing. I understand that people fear it's "Electrical Conductivity", but seeing as how it is *NOT ELECTRICALLY CONDUCTIVE*, they should not worry. It *IS* however capacitive, but I've had it Lie across My GPU chip and come in contact with the PCB, and the GPU chip mount, and nothing happened.I do see that they cover they're asses in the disclaimer by stating "Slightly Capacitive" , but we ALL know how careful Companies need to be to cover they're asses from Legal action. Short of turning Your GPU's PCB into half of a Peanut butter Sandwich, with AS5 being the Peanut Butter, I wouldn't worry about using it too much.It's a VERY high Quality Product.


I use AS5 too and even if you get it on caps, drenching the GPU in rubbing alcohol and using a small tool to clean out tight areas and you'll be fine. In fact I replaced the paste on my reference 6870 which also happened to be the same time that one of the fans on my TwinFrozr2 seized up but that's a story for another time. 

AS5 has that curing time though, so temps might not be perfect from the get go, but after some usage you should see temps drop a little over time as it's curing. Nothing a few runs of furmark won't cure. *yuk yuk yuk*


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 7, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> any Arctic (non cooling, ie: AS5 ceram) are conductive so = GPU goes poof if something goes wrong (i remember someone having a GPU out of order due to a AS5 gone slime)
> 
> 
> also Ceramique 2 non conductive? (not so sure about it on a second thought)
> ...



Haven't really taken time to check the package claim, but thank you. However, I didn't reply for this...uhhm.. how did you make your pictures so tidy? Mine are breaking the thread and I will remove them for the time being.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> how did you make your pictures so tidy? Mine are breaking the thread and I will remove them for the time being.


button upload a file bottom right and when all is uploaded: thumbnail instead of full size ...


----------



## peche (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone have tried Thermaltake TG1 vs TG3? currently using AS 5, I really want to know a little bit about this one,
Regards,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Https://www.google.com look them up.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 7, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Just as the title says, Whats the best of the BEST thermal paste one can buy, and WHERE?
> 
> Im getting an RMA MSI TVIV Gaming 290X next week and as from the last 2 RMS's I had to send back 2 due to temp's and quality problems in the Refurbished department
> 
> ...


I like my MX4 on everything personally as I use it for my LC system pretty much always (I have a huge tube of it) and never had a complaint.  I even re-pasted my MSI GT70 notebook with it and it managed to get my thermals down by a little bit (~5 C) and still running strong.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242027

That is my favorite thermal paste. Its a bit stiff but I throw about a pea size amount and it spreads perfectly. Great temps and I can buy it in large quantities


----------



## peche (Nov 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Https://www.google.com look them up.



already seek for some reviews but didn’t find anything about this specific one.. just a couple of lines…


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2014)

To start off, Thanks to all the reply's 

Well liquid metal is going to be outta the question, I don't need things to short out or im buggered.

I use MX-4 but I'm not to happy with it now unless the last bit I have has gone bad. It's not doing what it needs to do under high heat.

Idle is fine but maybe a little bit of arctiClean #1 solution soaking on the cooler and a 2000 grit wet paper just to give it a slight agitation may do the trick.

That Geild looks interesting and may see if I can order a tube from somewhere here in Canada.

As for the AS5 I have a tube of it, and for me it works great on a CPU water-block but an R9, not so good.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 7, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> As for the AS5 I have a tube of it, and for me it works great on a CPU water-block but an R9, not so good.


It cures when it heats up. If your water cooling is keeping your GPU chilly cold it may take more time for the paste to cure. Usually it takes a week or two of regular use or some intense power consumption sessions with furmark. Either way, AS5 isn't one of those pastes that starts doing good from the get go, it improves over time. So I would give the AS5 a try just for shits and giggles and see how it looks after a couple weeks. My 6870s also don't have a heat spreader so the contact area for the die itself is pretty small, but I find that AS5 tends to work well if you put the right amount on.

It doesn't hurt to try it imho. The worse you'll have to do is redo it with a different paste but I don't think others will give you much of a 2-3*C difference after it cures.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2014)

If you guys could have your choice which one will be the best?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...cone_Thermal_Compound_-_1g.html?tl=g8c127s846

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...und_-_35_Grams_TC-GC-03-A.html?tl=g8c127s1491


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2014)

It would be the same as CPUs...there really isn't any difference. Id check out the threads that already exist on this but for CPUs. There is a recent one I posted in that had links to all the latest testing so you can choose fromthere.

AS5 needs like 50-200 hours to cure according to their website... LOLOLOL.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2014)

MX-2 or MX-4 are my go too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ive had akasa shinetsu thermal pads on a chipset and gpu cooler for my Dell Xps Gen 1 laptop


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's a test of TIM's from 2011 that was done on a GPU.  MX4 is not included. Thermal Interfaces Roundup: Retail Products


peche said:


> Hey guys, anyone have tried Thermaltake TG1 vs TG3? currently using AS 5, I really want to know a little bit about this one,
> Regards,


Based on that review, I got some of the TG1 and I liked it better than AS5.  I felt it was easier to install and it seemed to out perform AS5, but I have no testing/benchmarking to back that up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Whichever you can get the cheapest, the shinetsu thermal pads worked well because i had to stack them on a gpu and chipset.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's a test of TIM's from 2011 that was done on a GPU.  MX4 is not included. Thermal Interfaces Roundup: Retail Products
> 
> Based on that review, I got some of the TG1 and I liked it better than AS5.  I felt it was easier to install and it seemed to out perform AS5, but I have no testing/benchmarking to back that up.


I think you posted this same, older, link in the CPU thread!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 7, 2014)

AS5 for me on everything  alot of the time it's dependent on the quality of the surface you're applying it to the smoother the surface the better the contact the lower the temps will be 

stock AMD CPU HSF surfaces a rough as guts but I still see -4 on idle and around -6 on load over the stock paste 
My Theromolab Baram on the other hand has a really nice mirror finished nickel plating and I see -10 idle and -15 load temps compared to it's stock paste 
on my HD7850's I found an avg of -7 idle and -10 load when doing F@H over the stock paste


----------



## peche (Nov 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's a test of TIM's from 2011 that was done on a GPU.  MX4 is not included. Thermal Interfaces Roundup: Retail Products
> 
> Based on that review, I got some of the TG1 and I liked it better than AS5.  I felt it was easier to install and it seemed to out perform AS5, but I have no testing/benchmarking to back that up.


thankyou so much,  unfortunetly testing/benchmarking data may helped me out out a lot but there is no problem,
i would like to know more about it, like the hardware you use with it, time...


----------



## xLegendary (Nov 8, 2014)

Artic cooling thermal P is pretty good.. use them all the time!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> If you guys could have your choice which one will be the best?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...cone_Thermal_Compound_-_1g.html?tl=g8c127s846
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...und_-_35_Grams_TC-GC-03-A.html?tl=g8c127s1491


if in the choice there is no Mx-4 the default winner for me is always the Gelid GC extreme

also you might notice it ... i hate Arctic Silver (the brand) reasoning behind? for me (aka: IMHO) they where good, now they are just far behind other brands, ok 1° +/- is no big deal but
1. the curing time of the AS5 is a pita while the Mx-4 have a shorter time
2. quantity, well i like to have 4g and not 3.5g for the same price (even sometime the 3.5g is more expensive than the 4g, come on AS your past is not worth what it was in the past (pun intended))
3. both GC Extreme and Mx-4 are cheaper and in the +/-1° range ...

if you like it and you are a fan of it since the beginning and want to keep on it: good for you (and for them : loyal customers are golden and need to be cherished) (generalizing not targeting anyone  )


----------

